# Doing a Reddit AMA!



## IWillCube (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys so I'm doing a Reddit AMA. I need this as proof also if anyone wants to check it out it is here.

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/50g9ba/iama_rubiks_cube_speedsolver_ama/

Thankyou!


----------

